# iraqi tumbler rare blue spread



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

this is my only blue spread and never seen another one like him in the usa hope theirs more he in the breeding program the colors is reare for this breed 

males is the sprad the female is more cheakerd and notice the muffs dont pass the toes that is a plus in iraqi breeding and standerds its what make sus diffrent than some turksih breeders no not to say were right just diffrent standerds but ive seen birds like this many times in turky lofts in my research


----------



## ROBERT L (Nov 4, 2006)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

thanx rob these fly 8hr+


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Unfortunately these aren't blacks (blue spread). They are blue velvets (t-patterns) with the smokey and probably one or both of the other darkening genes with it, so make a bird that appears black, with a light beak. But you can still clearly see the tail band on the blue tail.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i kno they are not black i have solid blacks but mybe i just dont kno all the colors in english the frmale has more cheakerd pattern but my blacks have a light color beaks 2 some times itlittle dark but after their first hatch they turn light cuz of feeding


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

that looks nice it would be nice to see a bird like that in action but be carful with it if you only have one you dont want it to be taken by an eagle


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i kno he is only for breeding and inshallah ill fly some but i wanna get the numbers up first ill fly a pair next year


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

inshallah bro its a good lookin bird


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

thnx bro


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice looking birds!


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

thnx
hun bro


----------

